# Conferenza Conte alle ore 22:30.



## admin (21 Marzo 2020)

Come riportato da Mediaset, tra poco poco, alle ore 22:30 conferenza stampa di Conte. Il Premier potrebbe annunciare misure ancora più stringenti. Conte poco fa ha incontrato i Sindacati che a loro volta hanno chiesto di chiudere le attività non essenziali.


----------



## Marilson (21 Marzo 2020)

sospensione immediata di tutte le liberta' personali e tutto il personale dell'esercito in strada. Non vedo altra soluzione a questo problema


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, tra poco poco, alle ore 21:30 conferenza stampa di Conte. Il Premier potrebbe annunciare misure ancora più stringenti. Conte poco fa ha incontrato i Sindacati che a loro volta hanno chiesto di chiudere le attività non essenziali.



Oggi questo, tra un mese chiuderà qualcos'altro, ad agosto chiuderà pure gli ospedali, e per il 2022 quando saremo rimasti la metà di adesso il virus sarà sconfitto (forse) Pagliaccio assassino


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> *sospensione immediata di tutte le liberta' personali* e tutto il personale dell'esercito in strada. Non vedo altra soluzione a questo problema



Quali altre può togliere? fare la spesa? così moriamo di fame se aspettiamo loro.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, tra poco poco, alle ore 21:30 conferenza stampa di Conte. Il Premier potrebbe annunciare misure ancora più stringenti. Conte poco fa ha incontrato i Sindacati che a loro volta hanno chiesto di chiudere le attività non essenziali.



"Senza l'Europa non ce l'avremmo mai fatta" quotata a quanto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2020)

La Lombardia ha preso qualche decisione e lui come al solito rincorre.


----------



## Marilson (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quali altre può togliere? fare la spesa? così moriamo di fame se aspettiamo loro.



significa cominciare a fare tamponi a tappeto e a isolare militarmente con la forza chi e' positivo. Per tutti gli altri, tracciamento tramite gps dei cellulari. Non deve essere piu' privacy che tenga, la gente non capisce e bisogna scalare verso l'alto con le misure.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> significa cominciare a fare tamponi a tappeto e a isolare militarmente con la forza chi e' positivo. Per tutti gli altri, tracciamento tramite gps dei cellulari. Non deve essere piu' privacy che tenga, la gente non capisce e bisogna scalare verso l'alto con le misure.



Fossero queste mi sta bene, che debbano isolare con controlli severi chi è in isolamento doveva farlo anche da prima. La mia paura è che chiudano gli alimentari, se stiamo ad aspettare la consegna delle razioni come the last of us stiamo freschi visto come funziona il sistema in italia ed ho diverse allergie ed intolleranze alimentari.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, tra poco poco, alle ore 21:30 conferenza stampa di Conte. Il Premier potrebbe annunciare misure ancora più stringenti. Conte poco fa ha incontrato i Sindacati che a loro volta hanno chiesto di chiudere le attività non essenziali.


.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Senza l'Europa non ce l'avremmo mai fatta" quotata a quanto?



"sta procedendo tutto come previsto, ringrazio l'Europa, siamo stati i primi, gli altri seguono il nostro esempio... " insomma si farà i soliti ******* da solo per 20 minuti e poi dirà quali sono le nuove decisioni


----------



## smallball (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, tra poco poco, alle ore 21:30 conferenza stampa di Conte. Il Premier potrebbe annunciare misure ancora più stringenti. Conte poco fa ha incontrato i Sindacati che a loro volta hanno chiesto di chiudere le attività non essenziali.



Ci vuole il pugno di ferro anzi di acciaio inox


----------



## cris (21 Marzo 2020)

Chiudera tutto, compreso le fabbriche non essenziali...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, tra poco poco, alle ore 21:30 conferenza stampa di Conte. Il Premier potrebbe annunciare misure ancora più stringenti. Conte poco fa ha incontrato i Sindacati che a loro volta hanno chiesto di chiudere le attività non essenziali.



Ma dove è stato annunciato? Non trovo nulla


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Chiudera tutto, compreso le fabbriche non essenziali...



Boh, per me chiederà pazienza, qualche giorno e i risultati delle misure si vedranno sicuramente.

Se chiude tutte le aziende non è un leader con le palle, o lo faceva prima oppure farlo adesso non ha senso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Chiudera tutto, compreso le fabbriche non essenziali...



Confidi troppo nell'intelligenza di Conte, il ministro dei trasporti ha appena detto che non è una decisione che si puo' prendere con avventatezza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Chiudera tutto, compreso le fabbriche non essenziali...



Mi vien da piangere per tutti coloro che non riavranno il proprio lavoro, perchè sta cosa durerà mesi se si punta a far sparire sto virus.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2020)

Ma siete sicuri della conferenza stampa ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma siete sicuri della conferenza stampa ?



Infatti, non lo vedo riportato da nessuna parte.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma siete sicuri della conferenza stampa ?



Su Rete 4 lo hanno detto. Ma sono le 21:37


----------



## Snake (21 Marzo 2020)

alle 22.30


----------



## fabri47 (21 Marzo 2020)

Conferenza alle 22:30 leggo.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, tra poco poco, alle ore 22:30 conferenza stampa di Conte. Il Premier potrebbe annunciare misure ancora più stringenti. Conte poco fa ha incontrato i Sindacati che a loro volta hanno chiesto di chiudere le attività non essenziali.



*Cambiato orario, conferenza alle 22:30*


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cambiato orario, conferenza alle 22:30*



Dovrà finire l'apericena a casa di Zingaretti


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cambiato orario, conferenza alle 22:30*



Fonte? Possibile che non trovo nulla, anche i mezzi d'informazione si stanno imbecillendo?


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fonte? Possibile che non trovo nulla, anche i mezzi d'informazione si stanno imbecillendo?


Perché non c'è nulla di ufficiale. 

È Casalino che manda i messaggi su Whatsapp ai giornalisti, che poi rilanciano su Twitter...


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Spperiamo che annunci le dimissioni ed il ritiro a vita privata in Siberia. 

Maledetto infame.


----------



## cris (21 Marzo 2020)

Mentana conferma: chiusura totale delle fabbriche per 15gg escluse quelle alimentari.


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Mentana conferma: chiusura totale delle fabbriche per 15gg escluse quelle alimentari.


E la logistica invece?

Gli sono rimasti due neuroni per capire che i supermercati e gli ospedali hanno bisogno di rifornimenti?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Perché non c'è nulla di ufficiale.
> 
> È Casalingo che manda i messaggi su Whatsapp ai giornalisti, che poi rilanciano su Twitter...



Deve fare un discorso alla nazione e non lo annunciano neanche ufficialmente? Ma siamo in mano a dei disabili?


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Deve fare un discorso alla nazione e non lo annunciano neanche ufficialmente? Ma siamo in mano a dei disabili?


Pensa che adesso su Twitter leggo che avrebbero smentito la conferenza, forse solo dichiarazioni, e che Conte è riunito coi capi-delegazioni (dei partiti di maggioranza? Boh).

EDIT: adesso si parla di diretta Facebook (probabilmente ripresa dalla TV). Che tu sia maledetto Zuckerberg.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Marzo 2020)

Ma quale discorso volete che faccia. Mi è quasi risultata più simpatica la Fonderlein quando ci mandato un messaggio, spiccicando almeno due parole in italiano. Mi fido più di lei che di questo cialtrone buono solo per i giornaletti scandalistici, pensa te.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> E la logistica invece?
> 
> Gli sono rimasti due neuroni per capire che i supermercati e gli ospedali hanno bisogno di rifornimenti?



Che neuroni vuoi che abbia sto ebete, ha davvero coraggio di chiudere la logistica e lasciare gli alimentari senza scorte


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, tra poco poco, alle ore 22:30 conferenza stampa di Conte. Il Premier potrebbe annunciare misure ancora più stringenti. Conte poco fa ha incontrato i Sindacati che a loro volta hanno chiesto di chiudere le attività non essenziali.



Sono preoccupato 
ieri e venuto fuori che Conte ha rilasciato un intervista 
pro MES senza che nessuno lo sapesse 
e senza aver interpellato il Parlamento 

se con la scusa del virus fanno questo nuovo crimine 
dobbiamo fare assolutamente qualcosa


----------



## nik10jb (21 Marzo 2020)

comunque ho letto che si può vedere anche sul canale youtube di palazzo chigi


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sono preoccupato
> ieri e venuto fuori che Conte ha rilasciato un intervista
> pro MES senza che nessuno lo sapesse
> e senza aver interpellato il Parlamento
> ...


Credo sia ancora troppo presto per il MES.

Prima il paese deve sentire la fame della crisi economica (che il cialtrone sta facendo di tutto per aggravare con le sue misure ridicole). 

Poi quando saremmo nella melma fino al collo allora ci piazzerà l'inchiappettata finale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Dicono che vorrebbe attuale il blocco totale solo al nord. Nel caso sarebbe folle, la gente al sud sarebbe ancor più incentivata a non rispettare le norme pensando che tanto il problema è solo li.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> significa cominciare a fare tamponi a tappeto e a isolare militarmente con la forza chi e' positivo. Per tutti gli altri, tracciamento tramite gps dei cellulari. *Non deve essere piu' privacy che tenga*, la gente non capisce e bisogna scalare verso l'alto con le misure.



il fatto è che dopo non tornano + indietro 
sti infami


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, tra poco poco, alle ore 22:30 conferenza stampa di Conte. Il Premier potrebbe annunciare misure ancora più stringenti. Conte poco fa ha incontrato i Sindacati che a loro volta hanno chiesto di chiudere le attività non essenziali.


Fino a quando durerà questo incubo maledetto?? La quarantena va benissimo, ma poi,quando finiranno i risparmi che faremo?? Io temo tantissimo quello. La salute è importantissima,ma se non ho i soldi per campare,siamo finiti. 
Qui la gente morirà di fame,più che di coronavirus. Spero che il governo metta una specie di reddito di cittadinanza per quelli che hanno perso il lavoro per colpa di questo virus stramaledetto. Devono fare qualcosa,non puo una nazione stare in quarantena per mesi.


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dicono che vorrebbe attuale il blocco totale solo al nord. Nel caso sarebbe folle, la gente al sud sarebbe ancor più incentivata a non rispettare le norme pensando che tanto il problema è solo li.


Sì, ma come cacchio fai a bloccare TUTTO il paese? 

Cioè, la Cina avrà anche chiuso la provincia dell'Hubei, ma il resto del paese la sosteneva. 

Se da noi chiudi tutto poi da dove prendiamo i beni necessari?

I tedeschi al massimo mandano la Wehrmacht per l'annessione.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Deve fare un discorso alla nazione e non lo annunciano neanche ufficialmente? Ma siamo in mano a dei disabili?



siamo in mano a dei criminali che è peggio ! 
tutto questa fretta mi puzza di marcio 
e io una minima fiducia x Conte c e l'avevo 

spero di sbagliarmi e di scusarmi subito dopo


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, ma come cacchio fai a bloccare TUTTO il paese?
> 
> Cioè, la Cina avrà anche chiuso la provincia dell'Hubei, ma il resto del paese la sosteneva.
> 
> Se da noi chiudi tutto poi da dove prendiamo i beni necessari?



Lasci aperti solo i supermercati e le farmacie, consenti il trasporto merci alimentari e di prima necessità, ovviamente i servizi di emergenza e di smaltimento rifiuti. Fermi tutto il resto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Credo sia ancora troppo presto per il MES.
> 
> Prima il paese deve sentire la fame della crisi economica (che il cialtrone sta facendo di tutto per aggravare con le sue misure ridicole).
> 
> Poi quando saremmo nella melma fino al collo allora ci piazzerà l'inchiappettata finale.



Ormai è palese che il virus serva come pretesto per il MES...


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Diretta FB alle 22:45


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lasci aperti solo i supermercati e le farmacie, consenti il trasporto merci alimentari e di prima necessità, ovviamente i servizi di emergenza e di smaltimento rifiuti. Fermi tutto il resto.


Certo, e gli alimentari e i beni di prima necessità chi li produce? Babbo Natale?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Credo sia ancora troppo presto per il MES.
> 
> Prima il paese deve sentire la fame della crisi economica (che il cialtrone sta facendo di tutto per aggravare con le sue misure ridicole).
> 
> Poi quando saremmo nella melma fino al collo allora ci piazzerà l'inchiappettata finale.



si però la borsa ha le ore contate 
non siamo nemmeno sicuri che tutta la colpa dei cali sia del virus
cioè io sapevo che la bolla nel 2020 era probabile.. 
anche i grafici pre bolla sono sempre uguali.. e pensa un po 
il virus molto probabilmente ha accelerato crollo (il sistema fallito)

non serve a niente mettere denaro inventato nel sistema oramai


----------



## ispanicojon7 (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, tra poco poco, alle ore 22:30 conferenza stampa di Conte. Il Premier potrebbe annunciare misure ancora più stringenti. Conte poco fa ha incontrato i Sindacati che a loro volta hanno chiesto di chiudere le attività non essenziali.



Chiuderà tutto quello non essenziale , come doveva fare 1 mese fa .
Non capirò mai questi provvedimenti step by step ogni picco di morti , premier senza il minimo coraggio .


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Diretta FB alle 22:45



ma veramente ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Chiuderà tutto quello non essenziale , come doveva fare 1 mese fa .
> Non capirò mai questi provvedimenti step by step ogni picco di morti , premier senza il minimo coraggio .



Si ma pare voglia farlo solo per il nord, una pazzia! Cosi la gente al sud penserà non sia piu un loro problema! Sarebbe un disastro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Certo, e gli alimentari e i beni di prima necessità chi li produce? Babbo Natale?



Il paese non ha scorte alimentari per i prossimi 15 giorni?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il paese non ha scorte alimentari per i prossimi 15 giorni?



E tra 15 giorni poi??


----------



## ispanicojon7 (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ma pare voglia farlo solo per il nord, una pazzia! Cosi la gente al sud penserà non sia piu un loro problema! Sarebbe un disastro.



Credo sia per tutta l'italia , spero..


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E tra 15 giorni poi??



Hai ragione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Qualsiasi decisione prenda è tardiva e può soltanto peggiorare la situazione. Default neanche quotato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Marzo 2020)

trovo che ce alla 20.45 ma dove la fanno? 
non lo dicono


----------



## nik10jb (21 Marzo 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> trovo che ce alla 20.45 ma dove la fanno?
> non lo dicono



sulla pagina facebook di conte. già c'è un post che ha annunciato della diretta su facebook. non so se si potrà vedere anceh da qualche altra parte


----------



## clayman (21 Marzo 2020)

Edizione straordinaria su rai uno


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> sulla pagina facebook di conte. già c'è un post che ha annunciato della diretta su facebook. non so se si potrà vedere anceh da qualche altra parte


Probabilmente lo mostrano anche su rete quattro.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Marzo 2020)

Rai1.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Marzo 2020)

Mi aspetto il peggio se parla alle 22:45


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Come al solito è in ritardo.

Faremo le due di notte anche oggi? Boh.


----------



## Milo (21 Marzo 2020)

Ci vuole l’esercito


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto il peggio se parla alle 22:45



E fai bene, questo assassino ci riduce alla più totale povertà e ci ammazzerà tutti


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E fai bene, questo assassino ci riduce alla più totale povertà e ci ammazzerà tutti



Tutto ciò per non chiudere i confini due mesi fa perché troppo da razzisti e fascisti.


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Ci vorrebbe un bel colpo di stato di qualche militare, con Conte & Co spediti dritti al plotone. 

Maledetto infame. Qui si rischia il più grande disastro della storia d'Italia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

solo ha scritto:


> ci vorrebbe un bel colpo di stato di qualche militare, con conte & co spediti dritti al plotone.
> 
> Maledetto infame. Qui si rischia il più grande disastro della storia d'italia.



amen.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Marzo 2020)

Si fa attendere, vuol essere bramato e atteso come le prime donne


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò per non chiudere i confini due mesi fa perché troppo da razzisti e fascisti.



Guarda questa proprio non gliela perdono, è arrivato in ritardo su tutto. Magari non cambiava nulla eh, non voglio dire di avere la verità in tasca, magari avercela, ma fare le cose così a cax.x.o di cane è da idioti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ci vorrebbe un bel colpo di stato di qualche militare, con Conte & Co spediti dritti al plotone.
> 
> Maledetto infame. Qui si rischia il più grande disastro della storia d'Italia.



I militari ormai sono tutti con lui, non credo più a nessuno in questo stato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Si fa attendere, vuol essere bramato e atteso come le prime donne



E' Casalino che non vuole essere disturbato mentre guarda il GF VIP. Quando è pronto darà l'OK. Con comodo.


----------



## Raryof (21 Marzo 2020)

Conte: "Chiudo il GFVIP, notte a tutti"


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Questo mi farà venire un infarto prima o dopo


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Sono le undici di sabato sera ed il paese aspetta che Giuseppe Conte dica che kaiser pensa di fare in diretta Facebook.

Come abbiamo fatto a finire in questa situazione? Boh.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Marzo 2020)

TG1 in netto imbarazzo, stanno praticamente replicando la puntata delle 20...


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lasci aperti solo i supermercati e le farmacie, consenti il trasporto merci alimentari e di prima necessità, ovviamente i servizi di emergenza e di smaltimento rifiuti. Fermi tutto il resto.


È ovvio che i servizi collegati alla distribuzione dei beni alimentari e farmaci restino attivi. Fare (finta) polemica a questi livelli è aberrante


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> È ovvio che i servizi collegati alla distribuzione dei beni alimentari e farmaci restino attivi. Fare (finta) polemica a questi livelli è aberrante



Con questo pagliaccio nulla è ovvio, anzi si, è ovvio che ci sta portando alla rovina.


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Nel frattempo rinviata ancora alle 23:15.

Solito copione.

Conferenza in ritardo di svariati minuti se non ore, Conte spara supercazzole incomprensibili quando si degna di apparire, girano sette bozze di decreto, il testo definitivo viene pubblicato tre giorni dopo sulla GU con la data taroccata ed è scritto col culo. 

Dopo due giorni il ciclo ricomincia.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Marzo 2020)

dalle mie parti si dice '' chiu longa è a pinsata ..chiu rossa a minghiata. (più pensi a quello che devi fare, piu combini disastri)
sono preoccupato per sto ritardo


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2020)

Sto delinquente stasera/notte combinerà un altro guaio, con i supermercati aperti 24 ore e con i treni in partenza. Vedrete.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto delinquente stasera/notte combinerà un altro guaio, con i supermercati aperti 24 ore e con i* treni in partenza.* Vedrete.



Con le nuove misure ci saranno altre ondate di emigranti verso il sud, neanche quotato .
Ovviamente il governo non farà un emerita mazza come da un mese a questa parte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto delinquente stasera/notte combinerà un altro guaio, con i supermercati aperti 24 ore e con i treni in partenza. Vedrete.


Il governatore della Calabria, che forse ha gia' presagito quali saranno le nuove disposizioni, ha chiesto al governo di FERMARE il nuovo esodo al sud.


----------



## Raryof (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo rinviata ancora alle 23:15.
> 
> Solito copione.
> 
> ...



Di 'sto passo si presenta a mezzanotte con un piatto di spaghetti fumante....


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto delinquente stasera/notte combinerà un altro guaio, con i supermercati aperti 24 ore e con i treni in partenza. Vedrete.



Dicendo che ne usciremo, che andrà tutto bene e di non farsi prendere dal panico tanto la gente muore e le aziende chiudono, che sarà mai


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ma pare voglia farlo solo per il nord, una pazzia! Cosi la gente al sud penserà non sia piu un loro problema! Sarebbe un disastro.


Addirittura sarebbe un disastro? Scusami ma la tua previsione è tutta da valutare. Non è che annunciano il blocco totale solo in certe regioni e domani al sud la gente va al mare. Tutte le norme, già rigide, vissute fino ad oggi continuano. In Sicilia, proprio 48 ore fa, è uscito un ulteriore decreto apposito per limitare ulteriormente i contagi, con Musumeci incaxxato. 

Quelli che trasgrediscono lo fanno perché non capiscono per vari motivi, o perché sono dei...maledetti, a prescindere dai decreti


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Addirittura sarebbe un disastro? Scusami ma la tua previsione è tutta da valutare. Non è che annunciano il blocco totale solo in certe regioni e domani al sud la gente va al mare. Tutte le norme, già rigide, vissute fino ad oggi continuano. In Sicilia, proprio 48 ore fa, è uscito un ulteriore decreto apposito per limitare ulteriormente i contagi, con Musumeci incaxxato.
> 
> Quelli che trasgrediscono lo fanno perché non capiscono per vari motivi, o perché sono dei...maledetti



Perché le persone sono imbecilli e trasgrediranno sicuramente le regole pensando sia un problema del nord, conosco i miei polli.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto delinquente stasera/notte combinerà un altro guaio, con i supermercati aperti 24 ore e con i treni in partenza. Vedrete.



per fortuna almeno i treni notturni sono chiusi,non potranno scappare fino a domani mattina come nei week-end precedenti.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> per fortuna almeno i treni notturni sono chiusi,non potranno scappare fino a domani mattina come nei week-end precedenti.


Attenzione ai pullman...


----------



## Raryof (21 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Attenzione ai pullman...



Pullman fino alla galera, spero.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Attenzione ai pullman...



flixbus è stato corretto chiudendo tutte le corse già da tempo,altre compagnie invece hanno fatto da scafisti.
dal secondo week-end hanno trovato le autorità alle stazioni di arrivo in molte città


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Marzo 2020)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Con le nuove misure ci saranno altre ondate di emigranti verso il sud, neanche quotato .
> Ovviamente il governo non farà un emerita mazza come da un mese a questa parte.


La Sicilia è considerata blindata, treni ridotti dell 80%, forti restrizioni sulla stretto etc


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Attenzione ai pullman...



Pensa che io con il decreto che chiudeva locali ristoranti ecc, praticamente quello che mi ha rovinato, volevo andarmene in qualche bosco con la tenda e vivere li un mesetto... perchè non l'ho fatto subito mi domando


----------



## fabri47 (21 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> flixbus è stato corretto chiudendo tutte le corse già da tempo,altre compagnie invece hanno fatto da scafisti.
> dal secondo week-end hanno trovato le autorità alle stazioni di arrivo in molte città


Eh appunto. Qui ci vuole l'esercito e basta, altrimenti non se ne esce più. Nel sud stanno aumentando pian piano i contagi per colpa di questi schifosi fuggiaschi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché le persone sono imbecilli e trasgrediranno sicuramente le regole pensando sia un problema del nord, conosco i miei polli.


Fosse così andranno incontro a multa+denuncia certa al 100%. I controlli sono importanti. Avete visto che adesso in certi posti di blocco non fermano random, ma ogni singolo mezzo. E ora pure l esercito in strada


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pensa che io con il decreto che chiudeva locali ristoranti ecc, praticamente quello che mi ha rovinato, volevo andarmene in qualche bosco con la tenda e vivere li un mesetto... perchè non l'ho fatto subito mi domando



Mi collego ai pulman perchè c'erano ancora i pullman che giravano, ora non ci sono più, volevo collegarmi a questo , poi mi son perso nei ricordi


----------



## fabri47 (21 Marzo 2020)

Ma Conte? Mammamia da chi siamo comandati...Roba da rimpiangere Berlusconi.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Marzo 2020)

Sono le 23:20... non ho parole. Un paese in apnea in attesa della stelletta che se la tira


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh appunto. Qui ci vuole l'esercito e basta, altrimenti non se ne esce più. Nel sud stanno aumentando pian piano i contagi per colpa di questi schifosi fuggiaschi.



tra l'altro hanno infettato i loro familiari e parenti in primis.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma Conte? Mammamia da chi siamo comandati...*Roba da rimpiangere Berlusconi*.



Sul serio, e per dirlo io ce ne vuole


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Sono le 23:20... non ho parole. Un paese in apnea in attesa della stelletta che se la tira



Gli italiani attendono e il bello è che i giornalisti sanno già tutto dalle 20:30, confermato da Mentana. I soliti messaggini di Rocco Vasellino.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2020)

dobbiamo stare a sentire il monologo di questo inviato su rai1 ?
incredibile


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Live su FB ora.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Marzo 2020)

*Ecco Conte!*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Live su FB ora.


Pure su TG1 e TG5.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ecco Conte!*



Eccolo, grattiamoci per bene...


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Marzo 2020)

Primi 30 secondi di preambolo inquietanti... speriamo bene.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Mi fa venire l'angoscia, stavolta ci da la mazzata finale


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mi fa venire l'angoscia, stavolta ci da la mazzata finale



Vero? Stessa sensazione... speriamo non debba dare notizie drammatiche. Anzi, mi scuso, ancora più drammatiche.


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Ok, chiuso tutto tranne attività essenziali in tutta Italia.

Aspettiamo i dettagli per vedere cosa resta aperto e cosa chiude.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2020)

con pazienza e fiducia ?
se siete voi che rilanciate ogni tre giorni.
noi stiamo avendo una pazienza ENORME,ci sono state rivoluzioni per molto meno nella storia

continui a non avere il coraggio di chiudere dove dovevi farlo e fai conformismo su tutto il territorio.
invece di curare una gamba malata vuoi amputarle entrambe.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Marzo 2020)

*Conte: "Chiudono tutte le attività produttive non rilevanti. Rimarranno aperte quelle rilevanti, così come i supermercati".*


----------

